# Skid steer plows???



## Timbercrk1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looking at getting maybe 2 plows for skid steers for this coming winter. Any suggestions on what I should look at??? Starting to shop soon. They are going to be used in town house communitys regular small drives. 75-100 driveways. Thinking of something with a backblade for a clean scrape (time saver). Ideas of what to look at please and what you have had luck with. Thanks. Ray


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Where are you located in western ny?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Timbercrk1;560634 said:


> Looking at getting maybe 2 plows for skid steers for this coming winter. Any suggestions on what I should look at??? Starting to shop soon. They are going to be used in town house communitys regular small drives. 75-100 driveways. Thinking of something with a backblade for a clean scrape (time saver). Ideas of what to look at please and what you have had luck with. Thanks. Ray


you looking for snow plows or pusher box's? boss makes skid steer plows in a few different sizes and if there built as good as there truck plows youd love it.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

You could make one if money tight! If your buying two get a blade and a pusher! You will have the best of both worlds! My blizzard 8611ss is pretty awsome!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

check out Snoway.com


----------



## sherwin (Jul 11, 2008)

We've got Boss with the trip edge on ours and love it. With a skidsteer you won't need a backdrag blade since you have downpressure.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewCategory/type/Skid Steer


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

sherwin;565342 said:


> We've got Boss with the trip edge on ours and love it. With a skidsteer you won't need a backdrag blade since you have downpressure.


If you do not back blade how do you pull the snow away from loading docks, garage doors or other areas that you can not go forward?

plus with a trip edge if you put to much down psi on it with the skidsteer the edge will just trip all the time.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i have boss skidsteer plows w/ trip edge and kage pushers and have no problems at all backdragging dock doors, pull up, drop blade ,go backwards (if i understand what your questioning)...

our trip edges don't trip all the time especially after you get a "feel" for how to push w/ them


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

sno farmer, i think he was refuring to the "back drag cutting edge" that some ppl put on their plow


----------



## TurfKing360 (Aug 11, 2008)

I run a Boss 9ft on the skid an never have problems, i can get right up to buildings a doors. As for snow pusher I bought a 14ft sectional plow from Arctic snow and ice for my backhoe and I love it. I'm ordering a 10ft for my skid this year.


----------



## Plowgirl414 (Aug 13, 2009)

What does anyone know about the Cage/Kage however it's spelled pusher system??


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i use the Kages on my boss skid steer plows..i guess you've already been to the site and seen the video? IMO and for what i'm looking to do they are the BEST. you have a pusher but still have true downpressure w/ a trip edge& you can angle it. if you've always used a straight pusher you'll see a real benefit of being able to angle the pusher. very easy on and off just like video shows, slight learning curve to get the feel for how much uncurl to release Kage. my oldest is 3 years and it still looks great because it's powdercoated . i have the rubber "lower" sides but now you can get urethane. i haven't used the urethane yet because i'm not sure how much that might take away from the downpressure being that it is rigid. if you talk to kristen she can give you some more references to speak to. i think someone from MN or MI called me last year to ask questions,,anyway Good Luck!!
steve


----------

